# overstocking?



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

i have a 90 gal cichlid tank and *** been told by a number of experienced fishkeepers that i should overstock with like 10-14 fish to reduce agression. what are the pros and cons in ur opinion?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

That is an EXTREMELY over-generalized statement and you should not at all follow it without researching the specific species you plan to stock. In a great many cases, it will be absolutely wrong. Overstocking does not work the same for Central/South American cichlids as it does for most African ones. For example - 10-14 convicts or firemouths in a 90gal tank would be fine. 10-14 oscars or red devils would absolutely NOT be.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> That is an EXTREMELY over-generalized statement and you should not at all follow it without researching the specific species you plan to stock. In a great many cases, it will be absolutely wrong. Overstocking does not work the same for Central/South American cichlids as it does for most African ones. For example - 10-14 convicts or firemouths in a 90gal tank would be fine. 10-14 oscars or red devils would absolutely NOT be.


+1


----------



## gelbschnee (Apr 25, 2011)

yes definitely don't put 14 jack dempseys in your tank you will have a bloodbath.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

o well currently i have on oscar (the biggest fish), a JD,severum FM and Convict. The man i spoke to was aware of my stock but still recommended I add mre medium sized cichlids. I dont mind buying more in fact it wll be even more lively. IF you agree with this (which seems to make sense to me) then what smaller fish would you recommend. Perhaps geophagus or things of tht size?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Nothing. You're fully stocked.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Agreed!


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

not even a small school of large green or tiger barbs? Im going to keep researching this and maybe post on other forums as well so i can be confident in my decision. I really appreciate all the the input though; whether it be positive or positive critiscism i dont take offense.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

babarian16 said:


> not even a small school of large green or tiger barbs? Im going to keep researching this and maybe post on other forums as well so i can be confident in my decision. I really appreciate all the the input though; whether it be positive or positive critiscism i dont take offense.


Don't go to MFK, you'll have 12 pages in 10 minutes saying how overstocked you are 

Also - I'm going the overstocking route of SA/CA cichlids and I plan to have between 6-8 cichlids that grow to 8-12" when adult in a 150g tank. If that gives you any ideas how how overstocked a 10-14 fish per 90g would be.

Keep in mind as well, that Oscars are recommended to be kept by themselves in 75/90g not just for size alone, but because they are an extremely messy fish and require some excellent filtration. By that I mean if you have a 90g tank, and you see a canister filter that's rated for 75g and another that's rated for 125g, then get two canisters that are rated for 125g and then maybe add a HOB when you can.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

sorry off the subject but gotta know atd you once have a pic. of you in your profile?? prob should be a PM but cant do for some reasion


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes i was aware my oscar needed beyond adequate filtration and strict water changes. In terms of bioload i just don't understand how some small tiger barbs would contribute that much...?

And a 90 gal for an oscar alone is kidna like staying in a fancy hotel. We all like it, but if you get stuck in a smaller 3 star we're no worse for wear as long as its hygenic.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

sort of understand what your saying but you dont have to live in that three star accommodation with 10 other people. I understand that you would want more fish and may not have the space for more tanks but surely its better to have a single happy responsive fish than a group of cramped fish. This is not having a go its just my opinion. Dont mean to offend.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *babarian16*,

I think you could try a school of tiger barbs. However, try and get them on sale as they may not survive.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

An oscar in a 90gal tank is not like staying in a fancy hotel. A fancy hotel is a luxury. A 90gal tank is not much bigger than minimum required.


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *babarian16*,
> 
> I think you could try a school of tiger barbs. However, try and get them on sale as they may not survive.
> 
> ...


Tiger barbs are great fish; fun to watch, etc... BUT... When they sleep they're sitting ducks for anything that wants a midnight snack!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

rmcder said:


> mlancaster said:
> 
> 
> > Hi *babarian16*,
> ...


+1
Mine sleep nose pointing down , pretty cool to watch.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

ok so maybe ill try adding 5 but if one disappears i can just move them to my swordtail/platy tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

babarian16 said:


> o well currently i have on oscar (the biggest fish), a JD,severum FM and Convict. The man i spoke to was aware of my stock but still recommended I add mre medium sized cichlids. I dont mind buying more in fact it wll be even more lively. IF you agree with this (which seems to make sense to me) then what smaller fish would you recommend. Perhaps geophagus or things of tht size?


If your mind was made up that you were going to add something no matter what, then why come on and ask for advice? Were you just waiting for someone to give you the green light so you could justify it? You're pushing the envelope as it is with your current stock. A 90 gallon tank is not a big tank, leave it be and enjoy what you have.

My oscars live in luxury, your oscar is in a one bedroom appartment with roommates. So hey, let's get come cats!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> My oscars live in luxury, your oscar is in a one bedroom appartment with roommates. So hey, let's get come cats!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I had something like 13 JDs and a couple of other fish in my 90. As they started to grow and pair off, I sold off the "extras". As the tank evolved, I ended up with a mix of around 10 fish different sizes and breeding. They got along fine, but my JDs were very mellow. I'm was down to one male and female JD and a few others in that tank...and the once sub JD became the biggest in the tank and caused trouble. So "overstocking" in my case worked....but it depended on the temperament of the individuals. My big JD male was chill and the smaller JD male didn't try anything....yet. Had to move the single female out.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Over stocking doesn't work w/ CA cichlids. I believe this is because they aren't mouthbrooders and have to protect their territory w/ attacks than protect their young in their mouth. Africans and SA eartheaters establish pecking orders, so are less aggressive then CAs.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

I asked because my mind wasn't made up... normally when i ask a question im already leaning to what i consider to be the right answer, but maybe you don't. But after seeing my oscar pick off my small rainbows im not gonna get the barbs. Maybe when i upgrade another tank i will.

Last question, i noticed recently that my severum has small cuts on its body and small nips in its fin. I find it supring because the severum seems superior to the FM and convict. (JD and oscar are mellow). He isn't overly aggressive but when they get too close he'll chas them away or back them down depending. Any thoughts what might be happeing?


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

> Last question, i noticed recently that my severum has small cuts on its body and small nips in its fin. I find it supring because the severum seems superior to the FM and convict. (JD and oscar are mellow). He isn't overly aggressive but when they get too close he'll chas them away or back them down depending. Any thoughts what might be happeing?
> 
> Overstocking ?


----------

